# Programming vs Interrogation



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 25, 2011)

A staff member recently attended a conference at which he was told that if he made any adjustment during an interrogation, whether it was permanent or not, he should code for programming and not interrogation.  Is this correct?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone???


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 28, 2011)

*Please can anyone help?*

I don't know what to tell the cardiology dept...


----------



## Misty Dawn (Jan 29, 2011)

Lisa Curtis said:


> A staff member recently attended a conference at which he was told that if he made any adjustment during an interrogation, whether it was permanent or not, he should code for programming and not interrogation.  Is this correct?


Yes that is true.  Look at The Heart and rythm society FAQS doc at http://www.hrsonline.org/Policy/CodingReimbursement/resources/upload/FAQS_webinar_nov13.pdf or just go to the HRS site they are a great source of reimbursement information for devices.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks - I finally came to the conclusion that any change counted as programming, but I really appreciate your feedback!!


----------

